# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  pride "high octane"on ppv

## radar1234

is anyone gonna watch this sunday?i cant wait to see silva destroy jackson.iys gonna be a good one.

----------


## yannick32

The card is simply amazing, i got all the Pride DVD that came out til today.

Sadly i will not order it cause i dont have cable tv anymore but i will be sure to buy it on dvd when it will come out

----------

